# écran strié de rose



## cousseme (15 Mars 2010)

Mon powerbook G4 15 pouces  a vu son écran subitement défiguré par des stries verticales très minces (des lignes de l'épaisseur d'un trait de crayon)  qui séparent des alignements de stries alternées roses et blanches plus épaisses du plus bel effet on dirait une nappe provencale. Je ne sais pas comment faire pour savoir si c'est l'écran ou la carte mère . si quelq'un a une idée merci infiniment 
Cousseme


----------



## tsss (15 Mars 2010)

Ca ressemble a un soucis d'écran, peux-tu essayer de le connecter sur un écran externe ?


----------



## cousseme (15 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, j'ai connecté un ecran externe , l'anomalie s'y retrouve à l'identique. je suppose que c'est un argument en faveur d'une anomale de la carte graphique qui est sur la carte mère non?
en tout cas merci 
cousseme


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2010)

Oui, plutot la carte graphique, ça fait penser (d'après ta description) aux problèmes de CG des MBP de 2007


----------



## cousseme (15 Mars 2010)

bonsoir , excusez mon ignardise mais qu'est ce que MPB? et j'ai chercher CG dans les embres sans le trouver 
Cousseme


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2010)

Sorry 

MBP : MacBook Pro
CG : carte graphique.


----------

